# Sending GPS Devices the Way of the Tape Deck?



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

The smartphone is already the Swiss Army knife of the digital age  a quick flick of the finger can transform it into a camcorder, Web browser, gaming device or music player. For many consumers, the Apple iPhone and its competitors are versatile enough that they can get by without separate cameras and laptops.

Now the smartphone is beginning to displace yet another stand-alone device  the GPS receiver  as a convenient way for drivers to get directions to unknown destinations.

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/08/technology/08gps.html?_r=2


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Mike,

Fret not, for all GPS devices available to us civilians are only accurate to within 3 meters or so - the real accuracy of military/surveyor grade GPS is not available in any Garmin device obtainable at Best Buy (>$400 at last check).

The key advancement will be when the accuracy of the current technology improves in the civilian devices - don't hold your breath.

Currently, surveyor grade GPS aka Survey GPS devices cost in range from $9-50k.

Driving to within 3 meters of a destination is not that bad for the price after all, eh?

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't have to carry my GPS around with me all the time, I can leave it in the car. I also don't have to pay for an expensive data plan to use it.


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

I have just got the new iPhone 3GS and for £30/month it includes unlimited data, so dont think that is an issue.

I will deffinitely be getting the iPhone TomTom when it is release and the cradle. The cradle does soooo much more than just boost your GPS though.

GPS Receiver built in to enhance Internal GPS (might also work on iPod Touch but not confirmed) 
Charges iPhone 3G and iPhone 3G S 
Built in loud speaker for turn by turn directions 
External microphone for calls 
Built in FM Transmitter for playing music through car stereo 
Can be used in landscape or portrait mode 
Mini USB Charger connection 


So it is effectively a GPS enhancer, a hands free kit, FM trasmitter so you can tune in your car stereo and it will also charge an external USB device for you


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A decent data plan here is $60/mo, and that's on top of any cellular phone service. That may not bother you, but it will a vast majority of folks if they don't actually want to carry around a thing three times the size of their existing phone and pay for the privilege. 

I have a phone to make phone calls, and a whole bunch of computers of all sizes to compute with. I don't need my phone to surf the Internet, and I don't need my computer to make phone calls.

One device that does a lot of jobs in a mediocre manner vs. multiple devices that do the jobs well is a no-brainer for me.


----------

